# Escatology for $$



## jaybird0827 (Aug 31, 2006)

Our son sent me this one. This article appeared in _The American Prospect_, "a left-wing rag" to quote Jay II, but apparently the article depicts Hagee's position fairly accurately. Note not only the faulty escatology, but the political implications as well.

A friend of our son's also notes on his blog, 


> "Meanwhile, the folks over at TBN continue to do a great service to the Church and the world at large with their thoroughly biblical and impeccably orthodox theology and with their calm, highly-informed, and well-reasoned application of that theology to the social and political problems facing the world today.
> 
> " And on a related note, mainstream evangelicalism continues to get way ... too cozy with people who are blatant heretics. But let's focus on what really matters -- they're (mentions a political party) heretics, so why let something as minor as the Gospel divide us?"



Oh, and I understand - this could be yet another topic that really should be on the a certain hidden forum.

[Edited on 9-1-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## turmeric (Aug 31, 2006)

Not getting the particular article-just the whole magazine. Can't find the article in the contents, either.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Not getting the particular article-just the whole magazine. Can't find the article in the contents, either.



Basically came up blank for me, but that could have something to do with my browser. 

No doubt about it, the prophecy business is big business.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Link Fixed - please try again.*

It's titled Pastor Strangelove.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 31, 2006)

The article also mentions "Rod Parsley, the Ohio televangelist who is rapidly becoming a major political figure in the Christian right." He once proclaimed "exegesis X's out Jesus". Of course the "Rev." Moon has always been a key part of the Religious Right.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 31, 2006)

Also from the article. 



> Although many Christians consider the money-centered word of faith theology to be a form of heresy, the Republican Party has embraced TBN´s audience as a valuable constituency.



Sometimes you will more readily get the truth from the secularist and even liberal media than from the "Christian" media.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 31, 2006)

I say let's soak 'em good!

[Edited on 9-1-2006 by turmeric]

[Edited on 9-1-2006 by turmeric]


----------

